# Anyone use a Generlink Meter Mounted Transfer Switch?



## handyguy (Aug 4, 2018)

Does anyone have any first hand experience with the installation and use of the Generlink meter mounted transfer switch? I've done some research, but wanted some feedback from those who've been using it for a while. 

I found a good guide on how it works here...

https://www.portablegenerators360.com/generlink-meter-mounted-transfer-switch-review/

Good in depth guide with a decent video, but I'd like some more advice before I pay an electrician (and the utility company) to install this.

Appreciate the help...thanks all.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

That's pretty cool if you ask me. By far the simplest set up I have ever seen. 
Lot of money though.:tango_face_surprise


----------



## jkingrph (Sep 18, 2017)

It does look like a neat installation, but the largest I could find was a 40 amp input, and that's rather pricy. I think I did about the same thing with a big 200 amp double throw transfer switch, 3 positions,, up feeds from utility, center is everything off and bottom is feeds from generator input only. I paid about $200 for the switch and had an electrician friend install for me for a very reasonable price. THe utility company sent a truck out to disconnect from utility so he could wire it in and came back quickly to reconnect me when he saw how it was being done to ensure their safety when I was using the generator.

It looks like the differences in useage, is with the double throw switch is that you manually have to position the switch and with the generlink you just plug it in and it looks like internal electronics makes the transfer. For long term reliability, I think I prefer my manual switch. What happens if you get a nearby lightning strike to the generlink.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I installed a 40/45Amp GenerLink with built-in surge protection (an older model) and it works fine with a 6000/7500Watt generator and provides for the future upgrade to a 10800/12000Watt unit if I decide to do so. It came with a 60' 8-gauge cable which resides on a wall mount hose reel next to the generator shed on the far side of my garage. The current generator easily handles the whole house except for the oven, secondary water heater & dryer. The larger generator would probably do everything but the oven.


----------



## speedy2019 (Jan 29, 2019)

They cost a lot more than a normal switch over setup though.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

speedy2019 said:


> They cost a lot more than a normal switch over setup though.


 Bought my 40/45Amp+surge suppression unit (their largest/most expensive) NIB for $650 including the special 60' 8-gauge cable, and $0 installation cost (takes 15 minutes or less), so really not too bad...

The basic 30Amp unit is $650 at Home Depot.


----------



## Davejb (Dec 7, 2018)

What is with that website? Kept throwing popups to show notifications and wanted me to verify I was a person to even view the site, their site designer needs to be fired.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

Davejb said:


> What is with that website? Kept throwing popups to show notifications and wanted me to verify I was a person to even view the site, their site designer needs to be fired.


That link is bad news... Hopefully the OP (or a moderator) can remove that link and replace it with this one (or another):


----------

